

Thomas Hawk on Google+ State - tomkarlo
http://thomashawk.com/2011/11/google-is-sooooooooo-not-dead.html

======
nextparadigms
Google should use the commenting system on Google+ on Youtube, too. I think
the comments there would become a lot more useful if they did that.

They could implement it on other of their products, too - like Maps? You could
have people comment on a location/picture, etc. Their real-time commenting
system is really the best out there, because it increases 10 fold what really
matters - engagement.

